# New showreel



## Unison (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm going to spend December and new year in LA trying to stir up some contacts and have a look around.
For the occasion I finally had my first showreel put together.

I was wondering if any of you living there (or anywhere for the matter) has an idea if it is worth it to get DVD's/BD printed these days, or just hand stuff online through youtube link. And have you got any feeling if anyone (directors in particular) looks at reels at all.

Any ideas, inputs are welcome. 

Have a look at the reel here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRjhAgoUVMc

best,
Nicklas


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 11, 2011)

I took a listen to the first minute or so.

Do not even consider sending this link to _anyone_. The sound is horrid. Even in 1080p. The little I heard, the writing is good, but the sound quality will get you laughed right out of California. For starters, it's mono (really, _really_ bad) and I also hear some low end clipping. You might have a stellar reel there musically speaking - please, do yourself a favor and do something about the quality.

Another thing you might want to consider is not sending out demo reels to directors and movie studios, whereas you are using someone else's inellectual property for your own personal gain. That gain would be landing film gigs. Movie studios do not take kindly to people ripping their DVDs (yes, it's _theirs_) and using the content without permission. Not only will most studios toss your reel into the trash without hesitation once they realize that the film clips are "stolen" (that's the way they look at it), but what you are doing can potentially get you into alot of trouble - legally. If that happens, you will be blacklisted, and never work in the film industry - *ever*. Think twice before using someone else's material.

Apologies if I sound harsh, but I am giving it to you straight. If you don't find offense, good - you shouldn't. This is by no means a personal attack on you, nor your potential talent. If you do find offense, I have one peice of advice: grow a thick skin - you are going to need it.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## midphase (Nov 11, 2011)

Most directors don't really watch video reels anyway for composers. They seem to prefer audio only (which is dumb...but whatevs)


----------



## nikolas (Nov 11, 2011)

To add to what Riff says: Using other peoples video, means that you simply do not have hands on experience with working for people, thus you have to 'steal' video from others. It simply shows your inexperience with working with poeple... Not a good idea definately... :-/


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 12, 2011)

Are you sure he did "steal" those video images?

Looks to me like he scored them. No?

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2150083/

If so, then it seems he has more experience that all of us commentators combined. 

And maybe some advice for us?


----------



## vrocko (Nov 12, 2011)

synergy543 @ Sat Nov 12 said:


> Are you sure he did "steal" those video images?
> 
> Looks to me like he scored them. No?
> 
> ...



I think you are right. I think the writing is incredible. I checked his youtube page and he has scored some great stuff. I agree that there are some issues with the mix especially that it is in mono, but once he fixes those he has something special there.


----------



## Resoded (Nov 12, 2011)

This really sounds fantastic, great writing and very inspiring! I agree on the mono thing though.


----------



## Simplesly (Nov 12, 2011)

RiffWraith @ Fri Nov 11 said:


> Do not even consider sending this link to _anyone_. The sound is horrid. Even in 1080p.



I would have to agree - but I do think he was more posing the question of the best way to deliver his showreel. I think he scored at least some of that stuff minus the "Royal Affair" which for me, didn't really work anyway. I would just lose that part of it and anything else that's not credited to him.


----------



## nikolas (Nov 12, 2011)

synergy543 @ Sat Nov 12 said:


> Are you sure he did "steal" those video images?
> 
> Looks to me like he scored them. No?
> 
> ...


I think that you might be right... Whoops and sorry about that.

If there's one comment on the video, is the gaps between the films/music. The music was stopping rather suddently. Other than that no other comment.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 12, 2011)

Excellent writing !


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 12, 2011)

synergy543 @ Sat Nov 12 said:


> Are you sure he did "steal" those video images?
> 
> Looks to me like he scored them. No?
> 
> ...



Wooops! Assuming you are correct, then I owe Nicklas an apology. I only watched the fist clip, and saw what I thought were a couple of famous actors, so I assumed...

I stand by what I said because it's true, but if you did score those movies Nicklas, then what I said doesn't apply here.

But you HAVE to do something about the way it sounds - and it't not just the mono thing.

Cheers.


----------



## maraskandi (Nov 12, 2011)

Pøj, pøj! Og se lige at fikse det der mono-agtige fis :? 

Apologies, I keep forgetting it's an international forum.

Excellent stuff, have a safe trip Nicklas.


----------



## Unison (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm really grateful for you guys pointing out the flawed audio quality. I am traveling at the moment just with my laptop, and got the reel back from the editor and only listened through the crappy speakers. So I didn't pick up on theses issues. It will be fixed of course. Something must have happened in export from Final Cut, that he wasn't aware of. He had all music in 24/48 quality 

I would also like to confirm that I am indeed the author of all the scores in the reel and do have permission to use the footage. Some of it was just edited to fit this showreel format.

So apology accepted, Riffwraith and Nikolas. :wink: 

And thanks all for the words of encouragement!


----------



## dubdecember (Nov 13, 2011)

Great reel. Yes, these are clearly films you worked on and you have made a great choice of both footage and music to show off your strengths. It tells a coherent story of you as a composer, which I find is the most important thing in presenting yourself to new potential clients, and most especially, agents and producers.

My one suggestion is that you have audio CD reels prepared to give to people. If these reels are unsolicited they will be tossed, but if you get someone interested in hearing a reel they will usually check it out while they're driving in their car. DVD reels demand a lot more attention and I think are less preferred as a consequence. I try to keep reels under 10 minutes, and I always tailor them to the project or contact that I'm pitching for.

Good luck during your visit!


----------



## nikolas (Nov 13, 2011)

I think that nicklas used a visual showreel, exactly because he has more than ten films on his back. He really wants to show that! It's something almost unusual even here (thus me and Riff were 'lured' into thinking it wasn't "his" footage to use.).

Still I do think that:
* youtube is doing a poor job usually in the transfer... At least ask for the viewer to view the video at the highest reslution setting.
2. I didn't enjoy the gaps between films. They are already so vastly different that the gap was not needed. Is anyone else bothered?
3. And yes, I do feel that you need to have a very strong audio reel as well, in CD, and mp3 format (high quality, but still mp3).


----------



## Markus S (Nov 15, 2011)

The Schmidts will rule the world! Muahahaha..

Seriously, great work. Main problem with the audio is the mono (and a bit lo-fi), other than that it sounds great - all live, well orchestrated, performed and conducted.

The picture keeps the viewer interested, but you have to be aware, that a director will judge your capability to score "TO" picture, if you send picture with it. So, as there is no real connection between what is happening and the music track, it might play against you. Maybe it's better to send audio only, and in additions real scenes from the film, with the music you wrote for these specific scenes.


----------



## Unison (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations. I will definitely put together a CD-reel as well.
And a great idea to fit it specially towards the potential client in question. I will keep that in mind.

I had a lot of thought about the issue with putting video that has been edited afterwards.
The reel is kinda half/half of things scored directly, to show that side as well. 
We tried first to have only that, and the pace just completely was lost. So it's a bit of a trade off, I guess.
Nikolas, I too think the gaps between can be a little disturbing, but on the other hand it works quite well to skip through different moods. We tried crossfading first, and it just turned out kinda confusing.

By the way, Marcus, the first trailer, 'Venus' and 'Chameleon Beach' are all samples (but I take it as a compliment to pass it for live). Venus does have 2 violins and 1 viola live doubling the melody line though. Great to see a fellow Schmidt


----------



## Unison (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi all

I just arrived to LA yesterday. Very nice to be here. If any of you feel like grabbing a beer or similar, pop me a msg.

I have now updated the sound quality and uploaded my reel to Vimeo instead.

http://vimeo.com/33079666

Thanks again for the comments!

-Nicklas


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 17, 2012)

Late to reply here, but well...

Yes, the vimeo is galaxies apart from the horrific sonic quality of the you tube. I enjoyed this a lot, also from a somwhat educational perspective how to make a really good show reel.

Can I just ask you something Nicklas, what is your opinion, as a new comer, would you echo the opinion of the other posters, that it is considered as bad idea to use a trailer or a few and make your own music to it?

Hope all goes well for you in LA!

As for your original question:


> I was wondering if any of you living there (or anywhere for the matter) has an idea if it is worth it to get DVD's/BD printed these days, or just hand stuff online through youtube link. And have you got any feeling if anyone (directors in particular) looks at reels at all.



Just out of my guts of course, I would think that the high quality vimeo provides a good entry, but perhaps it is not a bad idea at all to produce a handful of BD of the highest quality, as I assume you did multichannel as well, including a nicely printed 4 page Nicklas Schmidt Brochure, to have ready as a follow up to be send to potential clients. That would only be my own approach of course.

Thanks
Georg


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 17, 2012)

Well done! I thoroughly enjoyed that. For me it is very educational as well to see how you've put this together. Beautiful writing!

Thanks for the share and good luck in L.A.

- Mike


----------

